# Another disadvantage for a Newbie



## sethkaylyn (Sep 12, 2014)

I recently made two batches of CP soap. One has been curing for two weeks and the other only one week.
Just realized I am on my last store bought "Irish spring" bar of soap. I am not too happy about having to purchase more store bought soap when I have about 20 bars in my laundry room. LOL


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 12, 2014)

Try the 2 week soap - it will give you an idea of how much better it gets at 4,6,8+ weeks


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 12, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> Try the 2 week soap - it will give you an idea of how much better it gets at 4,6,8+ weeks




Thanks Seawolfe!
I did try it a few days ago. I had a small end piece that I used to wash my hands but it felt kind of sticky after so I figured it still has much curing to do.


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't think theres a one of us who hasn't sampled early. Soon you will be just swimming in soaps


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 13, 2014)

As Seawolfe said, once you have a couple of batches going you will always have cured soap to use up.  The first wait is a killer, I know!


----------



## Susie (Sep 13, 2014)

A syndet bar lasts about a month, which is about what yours needs to fully cure.  Just buy one more bar, then the long, long wait will be over.


----------



## neeners (Sep 13, 2014)

I give my bars a test run WAY before the 4 week cure time. I just cut a 1/4 chunk out of one, and keep cutting chunks out of it until the batch is ready. 

I'm not sure of the sticky feeling though. Do you have hard water?


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 13, 2014)

neeners said:


> I give my bars a test run WAY before the 4 week cure time. I just cut a 1/4 chunk out of one, and keep cutting chunks out of it until the batch is ready.
> 
> I'm not sure of the sticky feeling though. Do you have hard water?





I would say that we do have hard water. It may be the reason for the stickiness?


----------



## neeners (Sep 13, 2014)

can be.  or if you're not used to using handmade soap, there could be a bit of an adjustment period.


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 13, 2014)

Hard water probably. If you search on the CP soap forum for "Hard Water" you will get a few ideas of the symptoms in regards to how the soap behaves when washing, and what people do.


----------



## lsg (Sep 13, 2014)

I would start using from the oldest batch.  Soap gets milder and harder the longer it cures, but after a couple of weeks, you can use it.


----------



## LunaSkye (Sep 13, 2014)

Why not try to make a HP soap? Those are the soaps that you can use a day or two after they are made, though they can still benefit from a nice cure.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 13, 2014)

LunaSkye said:


> Why not try to make a HP soap? Those are the soaps that you can use a day or two after they are made, though they can still benefit from a nice cure.




I actually think that hp soaps are worse to start off with. Yes, you know they are safe from the moment you pour, but you use a lot more water and it shows. If anything, hp needs more of a cure. Water isn't everything, of course, but from the feel at one week old, hp seems to be generally softer than cp. 

If I had to choose a week old soap, it would be a cp soap rather than a hp one


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 13, 2014)

I am going to agree with the gent here. I learned from a friend who only did hp and I bought the book she used to get started. It wasn't till I found this wonderful forum and tried cp that I saw the difference. I realized I really don't like hp and I have found the cure time is much longer due to all that water. Stick with cp for a while and give a good 4-6 wk cure before really deciding on if you like your recipe.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 13, 2014)

I agree with Effy......You could always find a Farmer's Market with a soapmaker and buy a bar from them to hold you over.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'll give it a try in a few days. I'll let y'all know the results.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 13, 2014)

Want me to send you some soap? I certainly have plenty...


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 14, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> Want me to send you some soap? I certainly have plenty...




That's ok jules92207. I really do appreciate the offer. That's very sweet.


----------



## tiptongrange (Sep 15, 2014)

What about Cold Process-Oven Process? Can't you use that right away too? Is the result closer to CP or HP?


----------



## Susie (Sep 15, 2014)

tiptongrange said:


> What about Cold Process-Oven Process? Can't you use that right away too? Is the result closer to CP or HP?



Good thought, right?  But there is a difference between safe to use, and good to use. While CPOP would be safe, it would not necessarily be good.  It still needs to cure.  And I would hate for a newbie to judge his/her first batch of soap harshly because it is not yet good.  Good is after a 6-8 week cure.


----------



## neeners (Sep 15, 2014)

I really think you should start using your soap, pick the ugliest bar and cut it into 4 pieces, and use one at a time in one or two week increments.  this way you can really judge quality of soaps, and know how to answer the question "why do you have to cure soap?" firsthand.  just remember that smaller sized soap will cure faster than the bigger bars.

 side rant - I've seen soap vendors have banners that read "fresh soap", and people haven't the foggiest that freshly made soap is really not all that great.....  just melts and get gummy.  who wants a pile of mush in the shower??  ick!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 15, 2014)

I totally agree with the others.  Regardless what method you use your soap needs a good cure.  At least 4 weeks.  I like them more with an even longer cure.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 16, 2014)

Update...

My husband and I have tried my first batch of soap and we absolutely love the results! So moisturizing and lots of lather. I was kind of hesitant to use lard since it does have a little smell but it is wonderful in soap! It's been almost three weeks of curing and I can only imagine what it will be like after the full cure. I have to say I've never used homemade soap and I'm so pleased with the outcome


----------



## lsg (Sep 16, 2014)

Congratulations on your good soap.  Lard does make wonderful soap.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 16, 2014)

lsg said:


> Congratulations on your good soap.  Lard does make wonderful soap.




Thanks lsg!


----------



## Susie (Sep 16, 2014)

And welcome to the addiction.  There is no 12 step program.  Because none of us want to recover.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 16, 2014)

I made lard soap sometime ago with lemon, grapefruit and litsea scent and it was all taken by my friends, they ask for more.  Slow trace so it is very relaxing to make it and kind of soft on the skin


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 16, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I actually think that hp soaps are worse to start off with. Yes, you know they are safe from the moment you pour, but you use a lot more water and it shows. If anything, hp needs more of a cure. Water isn't everything, of course, but from the feel at one week old, hp seems to be generally softer than cp.
> 
> If I had to choose a week old soap, it would be a cp soap rather than a hp one


I totally agree with this assessment of Hp. In my opinion it never gets has hard as my ungelled cp soap


----------



## CiCi (Sep 17, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> I don't think theres a one of us who hasn't sampled early. Soon you will be just swimming in soaps


That is so true, LOL. I have even used one week old soap in the shower. I even start testing it on my hands the day after I mold, just to see what kind of lather it has and what kind of lather it develops as it ages. Soaping, to me, is like having Christmas every time you make a batch. You never know what is going to be in the package (mold) when you open it. Bet I've got 20 different bars in my shower, not to mention in boxes. So much fun.


----------

